# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  DC UPS για το router ή κάτι άλλο;

## innova

Καλησπέρα παίδες!

Ενδιαφέρομαι για κάτι σαν αυτό: https://www.cosmodata.gr/product/334642/ (το πιο φτηνό DC ups για το router H300s vodafone του σπιτιού)

αλλά θέλω να ξέρω αν οι μπαταρίες που έχει είναι εναλλάξιμες (για όταν τα παίξουν!) και αν θα τις βρίσκω στο εμπόριο σε λογική τιμή.

Στο κατάστημα δεν ήξεραν να μου πούν.

Επίσης, μήπως αντί να πάρω UPS μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την 12v/7,2Ah μπαταρία που είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη για υποστήριξη 

του οικιακού συναγερμού; (ή κάποια άλλη προσιτή λύση; )

----------


## mikemtb

Εναλλαξιμες απο τον χρηστη οχι δεν ειναι.
Απο τεχνικο ναι είναι.
Αν ξερεις να κανεις πατεντα με μπαταρία συναγερμου και τροφοδοτικο στα 13.8v, μια χαρα θα δουλευε!! 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

innova (05-08-20)

----------


## vasilllis

τετοιο παρε *β*https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13847703/%C...9-10A-9-B.html

----------

innova (05-08-20)

----------


## kioan

Πάντως μην είσαι σίγουρος πως αν εσύ έχεις αυτονομία στον οικιακό σου router θα μπορείς να έχεις δίκτυο και τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος στην περιοχή σου.
Πολλά VDSL καφάο δεν έχουν αυτονομία με UPS. Μόλις πέσει το ρεύμα στην περιοχή, σβήνουν και αυτά.

----------

innova (05-08-20), 

matthew (05-08-20)

----------


## nick1974

ενα δωρεαν δινει ο ΟΤΕ (δε ξερω αν το δινουν ακομα αλλα εγω τους ειχα παρει ενα ). Ψιλοκανει δουλεια αλλα δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα. Τα καλυτερα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι τα meanwell με εξωτερικη μπαταρια. Εγγυηση

----------

innova (06-08-20)

----------


## innova

> ενα δωρεαν δινει ο ΟΤΕ (δε ξερω αν το δινουν ακομα αλλα εγω τους ειχα παρει ενα ). Ψιλοκανει δουλεια αλλα δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα. Τα καλυτερα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι τα meanwell με εξωτερικη μπαταρια. Εγγυηση



Φίλος που του τοδωσε δωρεάν ο ΟΤΕ μου έβαλε την ιδέα αλλά η Vodafone δεν δίνει δωρεάν. 


Σαν αυτο που πρότεινε παραπάνω ο vassilis κοίταζα αλλά σε λίγο πιο light (και πιο φτηνό)...

edit: στα mean well δεν ειδα ποιο εννοούσες...

----------


## nestoras

Δες αυτά:

https://www.emimikos.gr/PBHD1203-02B...pply_13.8V_3A/

https://www.emimikos.gr/ZTP1203B/

Και τα δυο σου κάνουν (αν πάρεις και μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 12V/7Ah) απλά το πιο ακριβο εχει το κουτι του για να τα συμμαζεψεις ολα μεσα.

----------

innova (06-08-20), 

vasilllis (06-08-20)

----------


## innova

> Και τα δυο σου κάνουν (αν πάρεις και μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 12V/7Ah)



Επανήλθα και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

Μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία αν θα υπάρξει διαφορά στη χρησιμοποίηση μιας από τις 2 παρακάτω μπαταρίες: 

α) https://www.emimikos.gr/PT7.2-12-PATTERN/

β) https://www.emimikos.gr/Ultracell/UL7-12/

(θεωρώ πως τα 0,2Α λιγότερα δεν δημιουργούν θέμα, σωστά; )

----------


## gep58

> Καλησπέρα παίδες!
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για κάτι σαν αυτό: https://www.cosmodata.gr/product/334642/ (το πιο φτηνό DC ups για το router H300s vodafone του σπιτιού)
> 
> αλλά θέλω να ξέρω αν οι μπαταρίες που έχει είναι εναλλάξιμες (για όταν τα παίξουν!) και αν θα τις βρίσκω στο εμπόριο σε λογική τιμή.
> 
> Στο κατάστημα δεν ήξεραν να μου πούν.
> 
> Επίσης, μήπως αντί να πάρω UPS μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την 12v/7,2Ah μπαταρία που είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη για υποστήριξη 
> ...



Αυτό της Lamtech είναι που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, που λέγεται Cosmote τώρα, αλλά δεν το δίνει και τόσο εύκολα.
Προσπάθησα να το ανοίξω αλλά έχει πολλά αυτάκια περιμετρικά που είναι κολλημένα και δεν το συνέχισα... είναι βλέπεις με χρησιδάνειο οπότε πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν.
Πάντως όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω μια μέρα η εδώ περιοχή έμεινε από ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνα άσχετα αν αυτό δούλευε.
Εξυπηρετεί μόνο σε ιδιωτικό πρόβλημα διακοπής του ρεύματος και για να μη χάσει επαφή -αν υπάρχει- ο συναγερμός.

----------

innova (06-09-20)

----------


## mikemtb

> Επανήλθα και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!
> 
> Μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία αν θα υπάρξει διαφορά στη χρησιμοποίηση μιας από τις 2 παρακάτω μπαταρίες: 
> 
> α) https://www.emimikos.gr/PT7.2-12-PATTERN/
> 
> β) https://www.emimikos.gr/Ultracell/UL7-12/
> 
> (θεωρώ πως τα 0,2Α λιγότερα δεν δημιουργούν θέμα, σωστά; )



Δημιουργούν ναι.
Αντι να κρατήσει 14 ωρες, θα κρατησει 13.5....

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

innova (06-09-20)

----------


## innova

O mimikos μου απάντησε να προσέξω μήπως με το ένα από αυτά που έχει σταθερή τροφοδοσία 13,8V κάψω τις συσκευές που θέλουν 12V (όπως το ρούτερ δηλαδή).

Το άλλο, που έχει μεταβλητή έξοδο μεταξύ 12-14V θα ήταν πιο κατάλληλο, αλλά.....   η μπαταρία πρέπει να φορτίζεται στα 13,8V για να είναι αποδοτική...

Πείτε μου αν κάνω λάθος: α) όλες οι συσκευές δεν αντέχουν κάτι παραπάνω από την ονομαστική τιμή των Volt που δέχονται;

β) το τροφοδοτικό με τα μή μεταβλητά volts θα δίνει πάντα 13,8V ή μήπως αν συνδέσω επάνω του εκτός από το ρούτερ και μια κάμερα (και εξαντλήσω τα 3 Amper που υποστηρίζει) τα 13,8 ονομαστικά volts θα μειωθούν κατά τι ; (για να πέσω στο όριο αντοχής των 12ν του ρούτερ).

----------


## innova

_DSC9444 ETIK ROUTER MIMIKOS.jpg αυτο ειναι το ρουτερ της vodafone H300-S.

----------


## mikemtb

> O mimikos μου απάντησε να προσέξω μήπως με το ένα από αυτά που έχει σταθερή τροφοδοσία 13,8V κάψω τις συσκευές που θέλουν 12V



Μην ξεπεράσεις τα 14 και δεν έχεις κανένα θέμα. 
ΚΑΝΕΝΑ


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

innova (06-09-20)

----------


## mikemtb

> αν συνδέσω επάνω του εκτός από το ρούτερ και μια κάμερα (και εξαντλήσω τα 3 Amper που υποστηρίζει) τα 13,8 ονομαστικά volts θα μειωθούν κατά τι ; (για να πέσω στο όριο αντοχής των 12ν του ρούτερ).



Πάρε πυροσβεστηρα ανά χειρας....


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## innova

> Πάρε πυροσβεστηρα ανά χειρας....
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



μα δεν είπα να τα ξεπεράσω.

Να τα εξαντλήσω είπα, δηλαδή 2 του ρούτερ και 1 (μπορεί και λιγότερο) της κάμερας.

Κάτι μου διαφεύγει;

----------


## nick1974

> O mimikos μου απάντησε να προσέξω μήπως με το ένα από αυτά που έχει σταθερή τροφοδοσία 13,8V κάψω τις συσκευές που θέλουν 12V (όπως το ρούτερ δηλαδή).



λογικα κανενα προβλημα







> β) το τροφοδοτικό με τα μή μεταβλητά volts θα δίνει πάντα 13,8V ή μήπως αν συνδέσω επάνω του εκτός από το ρούτερ και μια κάμερα (και εξαντλήσω τα 3 Amper που υποστηρίζει) τα 13,8 ονομαστικά volts θα μειωθούν κατά τι ; (για να πέσω στο όριο αντοχής των 12ν του ρούτερ).



θα εχει 2 μερες ζωη... ..και αν...





> μα δεν είπα να τα ξεπεράσω.
> 
> Να τα εξαντλήσω είπα, δηλαδή 2 του ρούτερ και 1 (μπορεί και λιγότερο) της κάμερας.
> 
> Κάτι μου διαφεύγει;



...οκ. 3 μερες ισως...

----------

innova (07-09-20), 

mikemtb (06-09-20)

----------


## innova

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! 

Αν θέλετε, 

μου λέτε τί λέω λάθος αφού θα είμαι εντός ορίων του κατασκευαστή;

----------


## mikemtb

Άμα είσαι εντός ορίων του κατασκευαστή όσο αφορά το ρεύμα που τραβάς, ετσι και αυτός θα είναι εντός ορίων στην τάση που σου δίνει.  13.8.... απλά τα πραγματα
 Βέβαια είναι σαν να έχεις το μηχανάκι innova καλή ωρα με 2 άτομα τέρμα γκάζι συνεχόμενα σε μια ατέλειωτη ανηφόρα. Πόσο θα αντέξει??? Οεο

----------

innova (07-09-20)

----------


## vasilllis

βαλε dc to dc σταθεροποιητη.

----------

innova (07-09-20)

----------


## nick1974

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! 
> 
> Αν θέλετε, 
> 
> μου λέτε τί λέω λάθος αφού θα είμαι εντός ορίων του κατασκευαστή;



ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ τιποτα δε λειτουργουμε περαν του 80%. ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ καλυτερα να μη λειτουργουμε τιποτα περα του 50-60%

Και στα ups θα δεις πως αναγραφουν λειτουργεια στο 60% του φορτιου στα manual, επισεις και στα τροφοδοτικα οι κλασσεις οπως και οι gold, platinum, titanium πιστοποιησεις αναφερονται στο range μεταξυ 50 και 60 % και φυσικα οχι για το 100%

----------

innova (07-09-20)

----------


## MAN0S

Nα ρωτήσω,και για μένα και για τον φίλο innova,ένα ups live interactive δεν θα έλυνε το θέμα?

----------


## klik

> Nα ρωτήσω,και για μένα και για τον φίλο innova,ένα ups live interactive δεν θα έλυνε το θέμα?



Αν δεν το ζοριζει φυσικα (μπορει να σκεφτει να βαλει αλλα 336086 πράγματα πανω).
Ενα μικρο ups 400va και ανω αρκει γενικα για ρουτερ.

----------

